# Tegu hasn't been eating



## baki (Mar 13, 2012)

My pet Tegu hasn't been eating for about two months, and normally I wouldn't be too concerned because he may have been hybernating, however, he's getting bony, and has been refusing food. He has still been drinking water, but I'm really worried he might be starving himself. Any advice?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 13, 2012)

i had this same problem i kept offering food and then put food close to his face so he would eat but maybe 2 weeks after the problem he began eating again or if you have money for a vet (i didn't) go to a vet


----------



## _Eric_ (Mar 13, 2012)

baki said:


> My pet Tegu hasn't been eating for about two months, and normally I wouldn't be too concerned because he may have been hybernating, however, he's getting bony, and has been refusing food. He has still been drinking water, but I'm really worried he might be starving himself. Any advice?


What are his current living conditions?Temp?humidity?cage size?


----------



## james.w (Mar 13, 2012)

_Eric_ said:


> baki said:
> 
> 
> > My pet Tegu hasn't been eating for about two months, and normally I wouldn't be too concerned because he may have been hybernating, however, he's getting bony, and has been refusing food. He has still been drinking water, but I'm really worried he might be starving himself. Any advice?
> ...



This and when was the last time he pooped? What were you feeding previously and what are you offering now?


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 14, 2012)

At least he's drinking. 

You might want to think about taking him to the vet to see if there's an underlying problem or condition but in the mean time you can try and get him some much needed food. 

Although I wouldn't suggest this as a long-term solution, you might want to try a mix of raw eggs & water. 50/50 is where I'd start. 

On top of the water, this will at least offer him a good source of protein and calories. 

He's drinking so this should be an easy and effective way to offer him some food as well.


----------



## got10 (Mar 14, 2012)

purchase some monavie . The lizard will drink it and keep up its energy while the vet figures just what the diagnosis is


----------



## baki (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry for not writing back sooner. The tank is the size of a dresser, length/width wise, and he's got a heating pad and lamp, keeping the tank at a gradient of 75-90 degrees with some water in a large dish for him, and cypress mulch for the flooring. He had been getting much worse, which is why I haven't replied up to this point with any more information. I got really scared for him and was calling vets everywhere trying to find anyone who knew anything about him and might be able to take a look at him and help me figure out how to best care for him and get him back to good health. I ended up going down to a pet shop where I remembered this guy who was really good with lizards, and brought my Tegu with me to see him. He helped me out and told me of this Carnivore Care powder that I could mix up with water and feed to him. I've been feeding it to him since yesterday, and he's starting to look much better. At one point his eyes were starting to sink into his skull, and we could clearly see his hip bones, and he wasn't moving much at all. But now he's moving around more, and he's starting to put his weight back on. Before this Carnivore care, I was force feeding him some liquid eggs, tuna, and his multivitamin, and water, and he was still sick, but just a few sessions of this Carnivore Care and he's improved dramatically from where he was at this time yesterday. I'm going to continue this treatment, and let you guys know how it goes. I have a good feeling about this. Thank you all so much for the help and advice so far!


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 19, 2012)

baki said:


> Sorry for not writing back sooner. The tank is the size of a dresser, length/width wise, and he's got a heating pad and lamp, keeping the tank at a gradient of 75-90 degrees with some water in a large dish for him, and cypress mulch for the flooring. He had been getting much worse, which is why I haven't replied up to this point with any more information. I got really scared for him and was calling vets everywhere trying to find anyone who knew anything about him and might be able to take a look at him and help me figure out how to best care for him and get him back to good health. I ended up going down to a pet shop where I remembered this guy who was really good with lizards, and brought my Tegu with me to see him. He helped me out and told me of this Carnivore Care powder that I could mix up with water and feed to him. I've been feeding it to him since yesterday, and he's starting to look much better. At one point his eyes were starting to sink into his skull, and we could clearly see his hip bones, and he wasn't moving much at all. But now he's moving around more, and he's starting to put his weight back on. Before this Carnivore care, I was force feeding him some liquid eggs, tuna, and his multivitamin, and water, and he was still sick, but just a few sessions of this Carnivore Care and he's improved dramatically from where he was at this time yesterday. I'm going to continue this treatment, and let you guys know how it goes. I have a good feeling about this. Thank you all so much for the help and advice so far!



Did the guy who recommended the Carnivore Care have any thoughts on why your tegu is/was in such bad shape?

Dehydration?
Not enough food? Both of the above?
Malnutrition?
Parasites?
Respiratory infection?

At least he's doing better now and it sounds like Carnivore Care is a good product for this condition so far. 

Good Luck.


----------



## james.w (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you provide UVB and a basking spot for him?


----------



## baki (Mar 20, 2012)

He wasn't sure what was wrong exactly. The best he could offer was that he thought that my Tegu was dying. 
He does have a basking spot in his tank.


----------



## james.w (Mar 20, 2012)

What is the basking spot temp and do you provide UVB?


----------



## baki (Mar 23, 2012)

james.w said:


> What is the basking spot temp and do you provide UVB?



I try to keep his basking spot temp at about 80-90 degrees, and I have the Solar Glow light by Extro Terra so he can get UVB and UVA light on him.


----------



## james.w (Mar 23, 2012)

His basking temp is way too low. He is probably having trouble digesting his food. It should be about 105-110 degrees.


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 23, 2012)

james.w said:


> His basking temp is way too low. He is probably having trouble digesting his food. It should be about 105-110 degrees.



^^^^ this. 

At 80-90 degrees, that's not nearly enough to digest food let alone become active enough to even get your tegu to respond to feeding. 

I'd increase that temp to 110. 

Again, since you can get him to drink, I'd stay away from solid foods unless he readily goes for some - but in his current condition he might be too weak to attempt it. 

*If it were me, I'd take him to the vet asap. *

_Until then_, get him under his UVB and get his temp up. I'd mix water with a raw egg and some vitamins. Mix everything together in a small bowl that he can easily put his head over/into that way he can lap up the eggs. Water helps to dilute the egg and he needs to be hydrated especially, but if he takes them and has a hard time swallowing, raise his head and chest up slightly to aid in getting the egg down. Make sure it's mixed up well and room temp. 

If he doesn't take the eggs, try and encourage him to flick his tongue in or near the dish so he gets a taste of it - chances are he won't just see some food, including eggs, and just waltz over and eat. He'll more then likely need to be_ coaxed_ a little. 

His situation sounds dangerously bad and really, a vet should be the first thing on your priority list for your tegu.


----------

